# Any Expat Clubs/ Associations in Limassol Area



## NWanda (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

My other half and I are now living in Parekklisia (moved from central Limassol) which is just lovely, we are so happy here, but since we are still relatively new, I was wondering if anyone could recommend any local expat clubs/ associations/ darts or pool leagues/quiz nights etc. We would love to get involved!

Thanks all


----------



## MrsCarter (Jun 25, 2010)

Have you tried tp UKCA Limassol? The UKCA stands for the United Kingdom Citizens Association so all members are British. The clubhouse is located on Thermopylon Street so not sure how far this is from you but cant imagine it will be too far. Its an ideal place to go to make new friends, monthly events and different groups take place so there will be something to suit your intrests. The company i work for advertise in the UKCA monthly magazine so we do speak to members from time to time and they seem to really enjoy been a member.

Anyway just a thought for you. 

Regards Cherie


----------

